# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  mip  para  cercospora?

## gatoabad

Alguien  conoce de  este tema , como puede  trabajarse  un manejo integrado para cercospora en esparrago

----------


## kscastaneda

Propuesta MIP - Cercospora asparagi "Cercosporiosis" 
Características del patógeno :
Parásito facultativo = Necrotrofo; esto significa que el patógeno tiene que inyectar toxinas a la célula para degradarla y matarla y luego por diferencial de presión alimentarse. La tóxina que inyecta se llama cercosporina.
Requiere película de agua sobre follaje para poder ingresar vía estómatica. 
SINTOMAS = ya los conoces son manchas negruzcas en el tallo, ramas, filoclados.
DAÑOS = Defoliación y secado. 
CICLO DE LA ENFERMEDAD :
Fuente de inóculo --> follaje y broza infectados.
Conidioforos y conidias (estructuras de reproducción) sobre las lesiones.
Las conidias son transportadas por el viento.
Estas conidias germinan y ya sabemos lo que hacen.
Vemos los sintomas. 
SUGERENCIAS DE MANEJO : (cultural, biologico, legal, quimico, etc).
* Se ha observado los fuertes vientos transportan arena que impacta sobre el esparrago y ocasiona heridas por donde tambien ingresa el patogeno. (Mitigar con cortinas rompevientos, corredores u mallas.)
* Sabemos por el ciclo de la enfermedad que las estructuras se refugian en las ramas y partes infectadas del esparrágo. (mantener limpio el campo e inocular microorganismos eficaces para que aceleren la degradación de las partes afectadas que quedan en campo).
* Tener en cuenta el manejo adecuado del nitrógeno en el plan de fertilización.
* Los surcos deben de sevir como corredor, es decir; deben de estar orientados en favor del viento.
* Establecer programa de levante de campo y chapodos de manera tal que se corte primero las que estan en dirección del viento.
* Sabemos que el patógeno tiene que inyectar su tóxina para degradar la celula y luego alimentarse. (Se que los microorganismos eficaces han sido efectivos en el control de algunas enfermedades foliares y de frutos inhibiendo y combatiendo el mecanismos de acción de los patógenos x tanto sugiero hagan investigación al respecto en sus parcelas estableciendo una frecuencia de aplicación y trabajando dosis).
* Normar en la empresa o parcela que toda movilidad que ingrese a llevarse la broza lo cubra para evitar diseminación.
* De ser necesario la aplicación de quimicos tener en cuenta la dureza y ph (calidad del agua) de aplicación y la dosis correcta del quimico a aplicar. Sugiero hacer aplicaciones con preventivos, hacer evaluaciones y de necesario aplicar curativamente). 
Cordial saludo,

----------

Roger Amadeo

----------


## gatoabad

Buenos dias , Ing Carlos . 
tengo algunas preguntas: 
Con que  hongos o bacteria  empezaria  a trabajar para  cercospora¿? 
sobre  el TRIADAS-AGUAS  de  que empresa es , lo comercializan en ICA? 
Eh chekeado sobre stemphyllum , y  todos recomiendan , bacillus  subtilis , la campaña pasada 
hice  un ensayo con  trichoderma y bacillus, el  que  mas salio dominando fue  TRICHODERMA 
segun tengo entendido , bacillus solo  es preventivo , en cambio trichoderma es preventivo y curativo
en cambio  bacillus se  instala mas rapido que trichoderma y resiste mas 
en unos  dias volvere a hacer  el  mismo , ensayo con un 1ha en un lote que  ha soltado hace unos dias
diferente casa comercial  (Productores). 
Sobre  cercospora  hay poquisima  bibliografia , incluso en ingles , cercospora  induce a translocacion, cuando seria ideal
para dejar  campo a que  dias o en que estado fenologico , , pienso yo cuando  las bayas estan marrones. previa  evaluacion de bayas 
ya no seria importante  
me gustaria  saber su opinion.saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día: 
Hemos fallado en el control con microorganismos unilaterales puesto que no hemos considerado que el suelo puede funcionar como una placa petri es decir que este puede servir de medio para sustentar y viabilizar a los microorganismos antagonistas como los que indicas. Te sugiero que ahunado a tu aplicación control biologico inyectes al suelo 20 litros de EM.COMPOST ACTIVADO/ha durante 4 semanas; estos microorganismos que son 80 en total van a hacer que tu suelo viabilice y potencie la actividad microbiana de los microorganismos beneficos nativos e inoculados. Asimismo que le apliques junto a los microorganismos control que vas a emplear 10 litros de EM.1 ACTIVADO/CIL a la parte aerea del cultivo durante 3 semanas. 
Recuerdo que en una capacitación consulte al expositor lo siguiente : que sería que existieré un producto que bloquee la tóxina de Cercospora; esta no podría degradar célula y por ende no podría alimentarse; de la misma manera como cuando nos intoxicamos tomamos pastillas para dexintoxicarnos. Habría que trabajar en este tema. 
En el caso de La Libertad los esparrágos son cortados entre 16 y 18 semanas, se recomienda control hasta la 14va semana para caso de Cercospora o Stemphyllium; el caso es que aquí más ataca Stemphyllium escuche lo que indicas sobre la inducción de translocación; considero que puede ser así puesto que la planta entra en un proceso de estrés por el ataque y reducción de tejido, podría ser que se incrementen los niveles de etileno, habría que hacer estudios no puedo afirmar ello. 
Triada aguas es de la empresa COSMOAGRO de Colombia, la empresa que lo comercializa en ICA es Chiaway Agro de manera exclusiva. Bioem SAC que es nuestro parter esta por importar un producto llamado SOFTEX que contiene EDTA y Citrato que son los componentes del Triada aguas.

----------


## kscastaneda

Comparto unos trabajos de TESIS en control de enfermedades utilizando los microorganismos eficaces EM. 
--> Control de moniliasis en cacao. 
--> Control de colletotrichum y fusarium en banano. 
Otras enfermedades, hagamos las pruebas. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## gatoabad

si , "bayas marrones" plenas estan a 117 dias , coincidiendo con las 16ava y 18ava semana , A esos dias estoy soltando mas un poquito mas lo de enfermedades para inducir translocacion , la idea es la siguiente , si hay bayas marrones por lo tanto maduracion , significa que la planta ha mandado la mayor parte de nutrientes a las bayas y ahora esta mandando nutrientes hacia las raices , por la cual una induccion ahi seria conveniente ,  las bayas rojas es una sobremaduracion del fruto.  
enfermedades vasculares y radiculares , no serian buenos para una induccion , con referente a cercospora era mi duda pues esta es netamente defoliadora , en cambio con stemphylium no tanto solo 33% 
Respecto a plagas solo encuentro problemas con perforadores , ahi se tendria que trabajar mas el umbral , al final de un indice de madures, antes de bayas marrones .
con los demas si se soltaria mas el umbral .Esto a partir de una previa de indice de madures,la madurez natural depende siempre de muchisimos factores externos , riego , nutricion ,etc.  
Estas son unas conclusiones , si tienes una observacion o una critica , me gustaria que me la hagas saber , estoy viviendo esta campaña con estas ideas. todo va bien , estamos limando algunas cositas mas 
posdata; con su diagrama de prodi que vi en su otro tema , complete todo el panorama . recien estaba empezando a ver el factor prodi.  
muchas gracias por su opinion.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hice un trabajo con potasio y boro para translocación en 5 has, delas cuales probe varias fuentes translocantes hasta sulfato de potasio std + fertibagra. Quien me dio buenos resultados fue quelato EDTA fosforo-potasio+microelementos a razón de 5 kg/ha aplicado fraccionadamente. 
Sobre prodiplosis, me da gusto que te haya servido el diagrama del otro tema; lo que puedo incidir es que no te olvides que con clorpyrifos más que suficiente para su control en esparrago y el manejo del agua muy clave. 
Cuando estes en la 12ava semana me gustaria enviarte muestras de mi BIOFERTIL TRANSLOCADOR y microelementos BIOFERTIL MIX y evalues su respuesta bajo condiciones de ICA. 
Cordial saludo.

----------

